

Astronomy Picture of the Day: Venus and Jupiter Are Close - armab
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150702.html

======
Florin_Andrei
The picture doesn't do it justice. In a telescope, at low-mid magnification,
you could see both planets at once during the conjunction yesterday. The
brightness difference was astounding, far greater than what any picture could
show. Venus was almost annoyingly bright, this blazing white form with the
brightness of a distant welding torch, whereas Jupiter was its usual mellow
pale butter-yellow, like a paper lantern with a wax candle inside. Both had
about the same apparent size, with Jupiter round as usual, while Venus had a
very pronounced crescent.

It really shows their different distances to the Sun, and the very different
amounts of illumination they receive.

~~~
armab
Thanks for detailed description!

Yeah, I observe in telescope Venus + Jupiter dance for a 3 weeks already.

Still beautiful show, even without telescope.

------
binoyxj
Here's how you can automatically set this and other APOD images as Twitter
banner image daily [http://compixels.com/19350/automatically-change-twitter-
head...](http://compixels.com/19350/automatically-change-twitter-header-image-
daily-with-nasa-astronomy-picture-of-the-day)

------
DrScump
Venus appears to be the only thing keeping Mars and Jupiter from going to war.

Well, that and the asteroid belt.

------
armab
The actual idea I want to bring here:
[https://twitter.com/raymondh/status/616082619319476224](https://twitter.com/raymondh/status/616082619319476224)

> Earthlings, go outside tonight and look at the rare and spectacular
> conjunction of Venus and Jupiter (about one-third of a degree apart).

Venus is the brightest object (after Moon and Sun) in the sky now. Just nearby
is Jupiter (very bright too). You can observe this spectacular view all summer
long.

More:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ppuCZR8Mkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ppuCZR8Mkw)

[http://earthsky.org/tonight/watch-the-great-race-of-venus-
an...](http://earthsky.org/tonight/watch-the-great-race-of-venus-and-jupiter-
in-june-2015)

So you know now, what was that enormously bright star in the sky!

